# Hello from Aus



## kimboaus (Oct 17, 2009)

* Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa? No
* Do you have a child over 21 who is a US citizen? No
* Do you have a sibling over 21 who is a US citizen? Yes ( husband does )
* Do you have a parent who is/was a US citizen? No
* Do you have grandparents who are/were US citizens?No
* Do you have an academic degree? Yes ...bachelor of Nursing Science & Masters of Advanced Nursing Pracitice ( I'm a nurse educator )
* Do you have specialist skills? I guess in my field I do ????
* Do you work in your home country a high-or medium-level position for a multinational employer with offices in the US? No
* Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything? guess not ??
* Are you an accomplished fashion model? No
* Are you a minister of religion or religious worker? No
* Are you interested in menial seasonal work? No
* Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital? No
* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country? No
* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel? No
* Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? No
* Do you have at least $500,000 in cash? No
* Do you have at least $1,000,000 in cash? No
* Do you have a business in another country and are you in a position to expand your business activities to the US? No
* Are you in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum? No
* Are you an Australian citizen? Yes 
* Are you a Canadian or Mexican citizen? No 
* Are you a Singaporean or Chilean citizen? No 
* Are you a citizen of the Pacific nations of Palau, Marshall Islands or Federated States of Micronesia?No 
* Are you 50% Native American by blood but born in Canada? No
* Are you an Irish citizen in university education or recently graduated? No
* Were you or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam? No
* Do you have current knowledge to assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime? No 
* Do you have connections with a member of Congress? No


Potential Skeletons

* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere? No never
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?No
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder? No
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?No
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? No
__________________

Thanks for the idea Pinkbetty. Hi, long time lurker, first time poster. We are an Australian family looking at the idea of moving to the USA for a little while. I absolutely realise it's not a simple process but thought the info is so rich and worhtwhile here I'd finally post. I'm a nurse educator and my husband is a radiographer ( Bachelor of Science with hons ) . Hubby's brother is an American citizen having been married to a lovely American lady for nearly 18 years, living in Manhatten. We have three children 20, 17 & 15. It's my oldest boy I'm concerned about as he turns 21 in Nov. We applied for the diversity lottery but am very concerned that if we miss out ( and we may ) he'll be too old ?? is that right ? Is the sibling link worth exploring or is the wait just to long ? Thanks in advance.
Cheers, Kim


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

* Do you have a sibling over 21 who is a US citizen? Yes ( husband does )
BiL needs to naturalise as a USC if not already done so, then file I-130. Current wait is over a decade, but it's still a good plan B. Forthcoming immigration bill might scrap this category. What happens to anyone in the line at that time is anyone's guess

* Do you have an academic degree? Yes ...bachelor of Nursing Science & Masters of Advanced Nursing Pracitice ( I'm a nurse educator )
* Do you have specialist skills? I guess in my field I do ????
Looks good to me if you can find an employer. Get that resume out there!

* Are you an Australian citizen? Yes 
Gives you the E3 if the H1b allocation is used up. Although many education establishments are exempt.

* Were you or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam? No
Surely yes if you've applied for the diversity visa! This is the "Are you eligible for the DV" question!

* We have three children 20, 17 & 15. It's my oldest boy I'm concerned about as he turns 21 in Nov. We applied for the diversity lottery but am very concerned that if we miss out ( and we may ) he'll be too old ?? is that right ? 
The 20 y.o. is a big problem. Chances are he's not going to make it on the same ticket as the rest of the family..


----------



## kimboaus (Oct 17, 2009)

Oops, pays to read what I've written properly...my bad! Yes, both my parents are also Aussie's. I figured the age of my son might be a bit of a deal breaker, I certainly wouldn't leave him here on his own. Oh well, just have to wait and see what happens I guess. Thanks for your help Fatbrit, cheers. Kim


----------



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Kimboaus,
We are in the same boat, trying to get to the States. We have also put in for the DV lotto. If you ever want to chat or compare notes just let me know.


----------



## kimboaus (Oct 17, 2009)

aleyse said:


> Hi Kimboaus,
> We are in the same boat, trying to get to the States. We have also put in for the DV lotto. If you ever want to chat or compare notes just let me know.


Hi aleyse, I see you are in QLD, us too. We figure this will be the only year for us to apply as I don't really want to leave my son behind, couldnt imagine that. Is this your first attempt?


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm an aussie who always wanted to live in the states so I applied for the 2009 Green Card Lottery a few years ago and got accepted first time.

I found the whole experience quite easy, you just need to pay attention when filling in forms. The embassy interview wasn't really an interview and getting through immigration control was also stress free. As long as your polite, honest and have nothing to hide you'll be fine. 

Let me know if you need any advice, I'm no expert but can give you some tips on my experience. This website is good for advice, the Moderators are very knowledgable.

Fingers crossed and good luck to you both!

Megs


----------



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

mfowler said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm an aussie who always wanted to live in the states so I applied for the 2009 Green Card Lottery a few years ago and got accepted first time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Megs will take you up on that offer when we win.


----------



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

kimboaus said:


> Hi aleyse, I see you are in QLD, us too. We figure this will be the only year for us to apply as I don't really want to leave my son behind, couldnt imagine that. Is this your first attempt?


Hi Kimboaus,
Yes we are in QLD we live on the Gold Coast. Yes it is our first attempt. What about you? Yes it would be pretty hard to leave your son behind. Lets keep fingers crossed we both get accepted. Do you have any Idea where you would like to live when you get to the States.


----------



## kimboaus (Oct 17, 2009)

aleyse said:


> Hi Kimboaus,
> Yes we are in QLD we live on the Gold Coast. Yes it is our first attempt. What about you? Yes it would be pretty hard to leave your son behind. Lets keep fingers crossed we both get accepted. Do you have any Idea where you would like to live when you get to the States.



Hi Aleyse,
we are in Mackay, originally from Brisbane but moved here in 2008. This is our first attempt as well. If it's not successful we'll just continue to visit the USA every year as we do now. I really really like San Diego but my husband kind of favours Florida. We live with exactly the same kind of heat here in the Whitsundays so it would be nice to get away from that. What about you guys? I guess it also depends of where the work is to.


----------



## aleyse (Oct 13, 2009)

kimboaus said:


> Hi Aleyse,
> we are in Mackay, originally from Brisbane but moved here in 2008. This is our first attempt as well. If it's not successful we'll just continue to visit the USA every year as we do now. I really really like San Diego but my husband kind of favours Florida. We live with exactly the same kind of heat here in the Whitsundays so it would be nice to get away from that. What about you guys? I guess it also depends of where the work is to.



Hi Kimboaus

My brother lives in Mackay nice place. If we are not successful we will just countinue to visit every year as we do now as well, until we win. I have family down south in Louisianna so that will be our starting place, so we have the support of family. But as you said it depends on where the work is.
So did you go through any agency or you put your application through yourself? We went through an agency. I don't know if that is a good thing or not. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## kimboaus (Oct 17, 2009)

aleyse said:


> Hi Kimboaus
> 
> My brother lives in Mackay nice place. If we are not successful we will just countinue to visit every year as we do now as well, until we win. I have family down south in Louisianna so that will be our starting place, so we have the support of family. But as you said it depends on where the work is.
> So did you go through any agency or you put your application through yourself? We went through an agency. I don't know if that is a good thing or not. We will have to wait and see.



Hi Aleyse,

no, we did it ourselves through the official website. My husbands brother lives in Manhattan and says he would love to sponser us but it's like a 10 year wait, so this will be the year for us...if it doesn't happen, well, thats life I guess. It's daunting to think about starting over in a new country when we both hold senior positions and have never lived anywhere else but QLD. But I think the challenge would be great. Did the agency charge you much?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

aleyse said:


> ? We went through an agency. I don't know if that is a good thing or not. We will have to wait and see.


why would you pay for a free service ...
with no guarantee that they actually file your application

more that a few have been prosecuted for fraud


----------

